# Prozac or Wellbutrin..



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i can't choose.

I have anxiety and depression. My anxiety does not result in panic because whenever i would normal have a panic attack, my dissociation would blur and disintegrate that feeling. I also have depression so I feel brain fog, lack of energy, and no motivcation to do anything. I can not think properly, i slur a lot, and my mind just feels so lazy to do anything that used to be so natural to me. I feel like i just want to do nothing and dissociated while i feel energy in my body that wants to be let out.. I am emotionally numb too. I never feel happiness or sadness.

So my psychiatrist recommended me in taking Prozac, Zoloft, or Wellbutrin.

I hear that Prozac is better for anxiety but it makes some people feel emotionally numb and feel dead and sluggish. I also see that some people have weight gain too. Since i already feel dead, and emotionally numb, is it better than i take Wellbutrin instead?

Wellbutrin, i hear, gives me more energy and motivation. But I hear people say it makes people even more anxious, but this drug helps alot with depression. sometimes people get too much energy and get jittery or tremble..I don't want to be more anxious, but i also really want to have more energy and motivation..since i feel dead and numb already from dissocating and from my depression...

So which one should i take? I don't want to take both. If you recommend that i try out with both, then which should i try out first? Which do you think would help me more? Being more anxious, but without depression, or feeling less anxiety, but feeling more numb and dissociated?

edit: I can't take both because my parents won't let me. so i only need to choose one.. i'm only a teen.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Both! Why don't you want to take both of them? It's a great combo -- you get serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline all maxed out.

Prozac happens to moderately inhibit the enzyme (CYP2B6) which converts bupropion into its metabolite, hyrdoxybupropion. Bupropion is far more selective at inhibiting DAT than NAT, while hydroxybupropion is preferential to NAT. By preventing this conversion, you keep the nice dopamine-selective effects of bupropion.

What does the above mean for you? Prozac + Wellbutrin would feel absolutely ****ing amazing. If I had to guess, I would say it'd be similar to a moderate dose of MDMA. It would be literally impossible to have social anxiety, depression or even introversion, I imagine.

I recommend you take Prozac first for a while to get those enzymes inhibited, then start on Wellbutrin.

I have actually snorted Wellbutrin and taken it orally, on different occasions. Snorting bypasses first-pass metabolism in the liver, so presumably a lot more bupropion reaches the brain than hydroxybupropion.

Indeed, snorted Wellbutrin is *far* more euphoric and fun, while less anxiogenic than swallowing the pill. Noradrenaline-acting stimulants shoot my anxiety through the roof, but when I snorted that stuff I didn't notice any of that.

To those on Wellbutrin: try letting your pills dissolve and absorb under your tongue for a day. You should notice the meds are now a lot smoother and confidence-boosting and less jittery.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Both! Why don't you want to take both of them? It's a great combo -- you get serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline all maxed out.
> 
> Prozac happens to moderately inhibit the enzyme (CYP2B6) which converts bupropion into its metabolite, hyrdoxybupropion. Bupropion is far more selective at inhibiting DAT than NAT, while hydroxybupropion is preferential to NAT. By preventing this conversion, you keep the nice dopamine-selective effects of bupropion.
> 
> ...


I wish i could, but my parents won't allow that..
so i can only take one.

and personally, i think its unhealthy to have so much chemicals in my body


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Even if you could combine you should do it with the low interaction SSRI Zoloft. By the way: Snorting Wellbutrin can easily result in seizures.  @nightwalker: Wellbutrin will do nothing for your anxiety (could make it worse), but will give you more energy and motivation at the right dose. Zoloft helps better with SA and I would prefer it over Prozac or any other SSRI except Lexapro (http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_74676.html)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

nightwalker said:


> I wish i could, but my parents won't allow that..
> so i can only take one.


Why?



> and personally, i think its unhealthy to have so much chemicals in my body


Your body already has millions of different chemicals in it. Considering pharmaceuticals are subject to extensive toxicology studies and human trials, it's really not something to be concerned about. Many people are exposed to a lot worse things every day in what they eat, smoke, breathe in, etc.

Talk to your psych about short and long-term side-effects, and read up on it online if it's bothering you.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Why?


 it makes me feel like i'm relying on medication to heal me.. but i only want to take this to speed up recovery while doing therapy. then i wanna get off of them asap[


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

take wellbutrin you wont gain any weight but you might have some other side effects. zoloft made me eat like a pig I couldnt stop my appetite and gained over 100ibs in two years. Prozac I wouldnt know.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> By the way: Snorting Wellbutrin can easily result in seizures.


Gee, I just take pills by mouth.

I have to use so many nasal sprays for congestion & runny nose that I'm already snorting more than a coke addict.


----------



## mmsn (Dec 8, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Both! Why don't you want to take both of them? It's a great combo -- you get serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline all maxed out.
> 
> Prozac happens to moderately inhibit the enzyme (CYP2B6) which converts bupropion into its metabolite, hyrdoxybupropion. Bupropion is far more selective at inhibiting DAT than NAT, while hydroxybupropion is preferential to NAT. By preventing this conversion, you keep the nice dopamine-selective effects of bupropion.
> 
> ...


Sorry to resume an old thread...
I'm interested in this combo, 
Euphoria, can you post a link of a study or research that show "Bupropion is far more selective at inhibiting DAT than NAT than Hydroxybupropion"
And... Anyone here are on this combo right now? any feedback?
Thanks


----------

